# OKC Gathering?



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

I have exactly zero experience with organizing a gathering, but there are tons of members in Oklahoma and Texas that I would love to meet and share some Q with!

Is anyone interested in this idea?  Let me know, and we'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Jun 24, 2010)

An Oklahoma city gathering would be pretty cool.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 24, 2010)

That would be great. There are quite a few from Oklahoma on the forum..


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool.  I'll start looking around for a good campground.

Also, I can pick up all of the meats that we'll need fresh from a local rancher if that would be easier.  He'll probably need a couple of weeks notice.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Still looking at campgrounds.  Gonna ask my Uncle who has lived here 30+ years and was Deputy Chief of Police for suggestions this weekend for something nice and safe.

I'll keep you posted, and we should think about when would be a good time.  Maybe early Autumn, but I don't want it to conflict with the Colorado Gathering.


----------

